# LOST- Werner Double Diamond- Crystal River



## Meghan D (Jul 21, 2008)

Lost paddle on July 15 in the Crystal Narrows. 

Werner Double Diamond, 191, Small Bent Shaft.

Name and phone # were on it. If found, please call Meghan. 603-759-1891. I can offer a small reward, and of course, you'll have good karma!


----------

